# Board demos or performance rentals at Breckenridge?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

prepare to be ass raped but just about every shop does demos


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^That bad, huh?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

tourist prices man 45 plus bucks a day


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Crappy prices is why I didn't demo any boards on my last trip. When airlines started charging $25 per flight to check ski bags, the pro shops realized they could raise their prices because it now costs $50 to bring your own gear with you if you fly in (unless you fly southwest)


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Which is exactly why I fly Southwest.

The buddy I'm riding with has a Colorado Pass, would any shops offer a discount with the pass?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No but they might laugh if you ask for one because of it.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Everybody and their grandmom has one type of Vail Resorts pass or another. Even I had one in 2009-2010 and I live in Georgia!



DrnknZag said:


> ^^Which is exactly why I fly Southwest.
> 
> The buddy I'm riding with has a Colorado Pass, would any shops offer a discount with the pass?


----------

